# How often should I clean my Foundation and Concealor brush?



## mjacqueline (Jul 19, 2005)

I put on makeup everyday so do I wash my brushes everyday? Will that damage my babies eventually? Someone suggested I clean it with the MAC brush cleaner after every use and wash them every week. Is that right?

I have acne prone skin so am worried that that could break me out.

Thanks!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jul 19, 2005)

well, I don't have an foundation or consealer brush,but I wash my other brushes once a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





HTH


----------



## Star (Jul 19, 2005)

Other brushes I wash once a week, but foundation and concealer, I wash after each use.  It would feel icky to put new foundation on top of caked foundation on the brush, at least to me.  I use a drop of antibacterial soap in a cup of warm water, swish around, and rinse until clear.

Either way, dry them flat, so any water does not drip down into the wooden handle.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 19, 2005)

I wash my foundation brush every other day.


----------



## fabulouscazza (Jul 19, 2005)

i wash my brushes with brush cleaner after each use, then  with shampoo and conditioner once a week.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jul 20, 2005)

[
I totally agree with you there.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other brushes I wash once a week, but foundation and concealer, I wash after each use.  It would feel icky to put new foundation on top of caked foundation on the brush, at least to me.  I use a drop of antibacterial soap in a cup of warm water, swish around, and rinse until clear.

Either way, dry them flat, so any water does not drip down into the wooden handle


----------



## eponine (Jul 20, 2005)

i would wash the brushes more if you're acne prone, that way they won't have oil residue leftover on them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i personally wash my brushes every time i use them, or every other time if i'm in a rush.


----------



## macchicaboom (Jul 20, 2005)

If you're acne prone, then wash it definately everyday or at least every other day.


----------



## Jillith (Jul 20, 2005)

daily


----------



## Sanne (Jul 20, 2005)

I wash it every night, so it's dry and clean in the morning when I want to put my foundation on.

if I want to redo my foundation at the same day, it don't clean it in between


----------



## mjacqueline (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks alot ladies, I'll wash them everyday with baby soap and lay them flat to dry. I just love this forum, I can always get such good advice.


----------



## Dawn (Jul 27, 2005)

I just asked a MA at the local MAC Counter and she said for the concealer brush, to clean it daily w/their Brush Cleaner and re-shape it.  Hope this helps!  Dawn


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 27, 2005)

I clean my foundation brush and my concealer brush every 2 days with a Lise Watier spray. And 1 X each weeks with MAC brush cleanser.


----------



## perpetuallycute (Jul 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fabulouscazza* 
_i wash my brushes with brush cleaner after each use, then  with shampoo and conditioner once a week.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
this is how I do it 
Its really important to get your foundation & concealor brushes clean before every use!  if not they can harbor bacteria (because they are emmolient)


----------



## Bettycakes (Jul 28, 2005)

Brushes you use with emollient products: wash daily

Brushes you use with powder products: 2-3x week

If you are acne prone, make sure *any* brush or sponge you use on your face/cheeks is scrupulously clean.

My way: MAC brush cleaner from spray bottle onto tissue for quickie/powder clean ups

Diluted baby shampoo in tepid water 1x/week, rinse clean, dry flat overnight


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 5, 2005)

If you're using your brushes to apply makeup on other people you should clean them between each person.


----------

